# Simple and nice package for split and join large file



## mfaridi (Sep 13, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2 and I want nice and simple package for split and join large file

I want split large file with this packages  and go to windows and use winrar or 7zip for join them


----------



## ale (Sep 13, 2009)

You can use split(1).
Then on dos system you only need the copy command to concatenate the splitted parts.

Or you can create volumes using rar or 7z. You can read the respective man pages.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2009)

One little precision: on the Windows Command Prompt, don't forget to use the /b switch to enable binary copy, e.g. copy /b part_1+part_2+part_n end_file, or something like that.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 14, 2009)

Can we find another packages for this work ?


----------



## mgp (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
there is a port of 7zip for UNIX
archivers/p7zip
you could use it to split/archive files under FreeBSD
and then use the windows version of 7zip to restore under windows

good luck


----------



## ale (Sep 14, 2009)

mgp said:
			
		

> Hi,
> there is a port of 7zip for UNIX
> archivers/p7zip
> you could use it to split/archive files under FreeBSD
> and then use the windows version of 7zip to restore under windows



[post=40977]It seems[/post] he doesn't like it.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 14, 2009)

How I use p7zip for split files and join them I can not find good guide in man and --help ?


----------



## ale (Sep 14, 2009)

man 7za and search volumes


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 14, 2009)

I use this command for make 7zip file and make 100MB of file but it make for me only one 7zip file , where I make mistake



```
7za a -t7z -m0=lzma -mx=9 -mfb=64 -md=100m -ms=on archive.7z tttt.AVI
```


----------



## ale (Sep 14, 2009)

Where in the command you posted are you asking 7z to create 100MB volumes ?
I don't have 7z at the moment.
Try `$ man 7za`, then type "/volumes" (without quotes) and look at the option one or few lines above.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 15, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Where in the command you posted are you asking 7z to create 100MB volumes ?
> I don't have 7z at the moment.
> Try `$ man 7za`, then type "/volumes" (without quotes) and look at the option one or few lines above.



but it dose not give good information


----------



## ale (Sep 15, 2009)

What information do you expect/need more than what is in the man page?


----------



## fonz (Sep 16, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> but it dose not give good information


Another port you might like is zip. Just type `% zip -s 100m archive.zip tttt.AVI` and you should get files called archive.z01, archive.z02, ..., archive.zip which a decent Windows zipper should be able to unzip again.

Hope this helps,

Alphons


----------

